# Mouse Delay - Rome: Total War



## AdmiralZ (Apr 2, 2005)

When I play Rome: Total War, there is a delay between when I move the mouse and when the cursor moves onscreen. Does anyone know how to stop this?


----------



## arsohn (Jul 21, 2005)

how much ram do you have? video card? processor? post specs and i'll see what i can do!


----------



## AdmiralZ (Apr 2, 2005)

2.2 Ghz Processor
512 MB RAM
80 GB Hard Drive (24 GB Free)
NVidia GeForce FX 5200


----------



## arsohn (Jul 21, 2005)

if you have anti-alising enabled on your graphics card I'd turn that off, also try lowering your refresh rate and make sure vsync is disabled, i'd also consider reinstalling your mouse drivers, but you didn't say anything about your mouse acting weird anywhere else so I imagine your drivers are fine. i can't imagine anything else that would be causing the problem, normally i'd say it'd be a video or memory problem, but you should be fine, but the only thing it sounds like, _*is*_ a video problem, so also make sure your video drivers are up to date, and if so, reinstall them, also go into task manager, and close out all processes that are being run under any username that is NOT local service, network service, and system, excluding explorer.exe and taskmanager.exe. This will help with your system load...let me know if this helps!


----------



## AdmiralZ (Apr 2, 2005)

I tried disabling anti-aliasing, nothing doing. I don't know how to lower the refresh rate or what vsync is. I think you're right about it being nothing to do with the mouse drivers cos it's only in the game that this happens. I thought it might be something to do with the screen resolution, but I've played around with that and it doesn't seem to be affecting it.


----------



## arsohn (Jul 21, 2005)

go to your desktop, right click and then click on properties, then go to the settings, and then click on advanced, then click on monitor, from there you can mess with your refresh rates, also vsync would be something that you'd be able to change within the graphic settings for the game, usually its under an advanced tab in most games, but it might also not support it either, if none of that works, i might check the website of the game and see if they have any forums that relate to your problem, to you also might find a patch as it might be something to do with a bug, but before i'd go to that extent i'd uninstall the game and do a fresh install and see if that works, it may just be something as simple as that, let me know what happens, as i may be able to help you further!


----------



## AdmiralZ (Apr 2, 2005)

Tried the refresh rates and turning off anti aliasing in the desktop settings, neither worked. I'll check the site later, although I doubt it would be a bug since it's a pretty big selling game and a bug like that would have been noticed.

I'll get back to you when I've done that.


----------



## AdmiralZ (Apr 2, 2005)

Their main site does not seem to have any forums or help on the issue.


----------



## jkatra (Oct 26, 2005)

I have the same problem with sluggish mouse movement in-game - I have a NVIDIA Geforce 6200 with plenty of ram and processor speed. I've downloaded the latest game patch too and the latest NVIDIA driver. If you're able to resolve this problem please let me know - thanks! I'll try the suggestions you've already mentioned.

Jkatra


----------

